# Best way to improve water quality??



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello All,

My water quality has reduced recently due to adding IAL (Indian Almond Leaves)

I was wondering if there were any Mosura shrimp safe products that would make my water super clear and healthy for my CRS?

I cant tell if its from the tannins of the IAL or just water quality in general ...

I have afew bits of Frogbit and a ton of stems and blyxa. So no lack of plants...

ADA soil and eheim 2213 filter...

best guess is the IAL that i recently added. 

P.S How long do I replace the leaves? and how long do I keep them in there?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

If this is for the shrimp tanks, I usually leave mine in until they eat it. 

I usually put the leafs in a container and place it by the window for a couple of days.
Gets most of the tannis out.
The moggy water you are seeing now might be from the tannis from the leaf.
Water changes will get rid of it or a filter floss in your filter.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

But why remove it? Coloured water, good quality water, healthy water, are three independent things. Coloured water doesn't mean it's not good, good quality water may not be healthy, ... etc.

If you want "clear" water, then don't use IAL or you can pre-soak it for a few days as Jaysan mentioned, or add purigen or carbon, but that's defeating the purpose of IAL. Yeah, you get rid of tannin, but at the same time you also get rid of humic together with other trace elements. You might as well use spinach then ;-)

I soak my IALs in boiled water until water gets cold, then drop them in the tanks. I only remove them when they become fine-net like (if you know what I mean). Shrimps love to pick on these leaves and they provide good shelters for shrimplets to hide in. I don't have much issue with the colouration issue, maybe my filters got rid of it, or they get sucked into my UGF and stay in the substrate (which would be nice).


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Chemi-pure Elite will make your water CLEAR! I'm not sure if it will remove the good properties of the almond leaves however.


----------

